# 2014 F1 Frameset or 2015 F1 Frameset?



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

My local Lbs has both frame available my size and the difference in price is $100 so my question is the 2014 F1 better than the 2015? I Know the 2015 is a based on the FC frame but I'm not sure which frame would be best for my build. Any thoughts?


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like 2014 is UHC ultimate over the 2015's UHC advanced carbon with textrem. I might be mistaken but I believe the Textrem makes for a stronger frame and less resin reqired. No weight posted on site but it still is probably heavier than the 2014 frame. The Textrem does look nice though. I would guess if weight is the issue the 2014 would be the ticket but a stronger frame would probably go to the 2015. Superdave could shed better light on this but if I read th carbon breakdown on the Felt site I would go with the 2015 for strength. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply that's exactly what I was thinking 2014 lighter but 2015 is a stronger frame from what I've read. Since I have a 2012 FC I'm tempted to try an AR 1 frame, my Lbs has one also a 2015 AR1 so I'm leaning towards the AR1 now


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Racersir said:


> Thanks for the reply that's exactly what I was thinking 2014 lighter but 2015 is a stronger frame from what I've read. Since I have a 2012 FC I'm tempted to try an AR 1 frame, my Lbs has one also a 2015 AR1 so I'm leaning towards the AR1 now


'14 is lighter
'15 is toughter
AR1 is better.

Go with the AR1.

-SD


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> '14 is lighter
> '15 is toughter
> AR1 is better.
> 
> ...


Thanks SD you just made that decision easier for me. Any recommendations for the rear brake? Thanks


----------

